# Can you identify one or more of 155 SD&G Highlander soldiers (May/June 1945)?



## Wigger KF vd Horst (22 Oct 2005)

If you want to help me with the identification of 155 SD&G Highanders, you're heartily welcome!
	So far (October 20th, 2005) five Veterans recognized 40 soldiers bij name and initials. The photo was made in Hilversum, the Netherlands, between May 19th and June 14th, 1945 of the Stormont, Dundas & Glengarry Highlanders - 9th. Infantry Brigade, 3rd Canadian Division.
	I need assistance of Canadian Veterans or Relatives of Veterans, to identify the remaining 115 soldiers by name, both for the Canadian War Museum and the Municipal Archives in Hilversum, the Netherlands.
	If you know someone who served the Stormont, Dundas & Glengarry Highlanders - 9th. Infantry Brigade, 3rd Canadian Division or you are a Glengarrian yourself, it's worth trying to look at the URL-address mentioned above. If you know Relatives or Friends that might know anyone of the soldiers, please tell them about this site. Look at the site as mentioned next and you find a detailed photo where the soldiers have a personal number. If you you recognize a soldier you can connect the Name to the Number. You can find the photo of the155 SD&G Highlanders at:

http://archiver.rootsweb.com/th/read/ONT-STORMONT-DUNDAS-GLENGARRY/2005-10/1128957780

	In case you recognize a soldier by name and if you want a reproduction of the original image, I will send you a jpg-file (high resolution) by e-mail or a print (original size: 23,5 x 16,5 cm) by mail.


----------



## Wigger KF vd Horst (23 Oct 2005)

There was a request to show the 40 names of the SD&G Highlanders which are already identified. The names (update October 10th, 2005) are:
4) H. T. Arnold  â â€œ  6) L. H. Cole  â â€œ  7) W. Kowa  â â€œ  8) J. W.  Jordan  â â€œ  9) F. G.  Clapper  â â€œ  14) A. Armstrong  â â€œ  36) L.  Doucette  â â€œ  43) J. R. Poupore  â â€œ  44) M. B. Jamieson  â â€œ  51) G. L. Eligh  â â€œ  52) W. J. Cox  â â€œ  57) W. E. Matheson  â â€œ  61) Sgt. C. Post  â â€œ  62) Corp. R. E. Miller  â â€œ  63) R. Hummel  â â€œ  66) W. G. A. Merpaw  â â€œ  75) W. J. Bloom  â â€œ  87) C. J. Scott  â â€œ  88) Lce. Corp. L. P. Quibell (Timmy?)  â â€œ  90) W. O. Green  â â€œ  91) F. R. Bridson  â â€œ  92) W. A. Wallace  â â€œ  94) G. E. Newman  â â€œ  100) Maj. J. P. Donihee  â â€œ  101) Capt. R. B. Gault  â â€œ  102) Lt. A. T. Gavin  â â€œ  136) D. H. Morrison  â â€œ  138) A. B. Fraser  â â€œ  139) F. G. Andrusek (J. ?)  â â€œ  140) C. F. Ferguson  â â€œ  141) K. A. Buck  â â€œ  143) Sgt. S. D. Halliday (Dean)  â â€œ  144) L. S. Menzies  â â€œ  145) D. E. Denny  â â€œ  146) G. N. Annable  â â€œ  149) N. Lapierre  â â€œ  151) A. Poitras  â â€œ  152) W. J. Beaven  â â€œ  153) G. L. Taillon  and  154) D. T. Blakely.
        Do you have any question about the names above, feel free to e-mail me. See URL-address in my first message at Army.ca.


----------



## Lt. Perkins (5 Nov 2005)

Wish I could say he was in that picture but, my grandfathers brother was part of SDGHighlanders but died on June 7, 1944. Pvt. Lawrence Burton Perkins was his name if you're intrested


----------

